# Fantastic Mr. Fox Recommendation?



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 13, 2010)

Would anyone here recommend watching 'Fantastic Mr. Fox'? 

I read the book, and I was wondering if the plot was a little more elaborate. I like children's movies a lot, so is this a decent children's movie? 

I'd appreciate some input.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

It was a GREAT movie. I LOVED it. Wes Anderson is my favorite director of all time and he did a kick-ass job with it. The soundtrack rocks with some Rolling Stones and Beach Boys to name a few. A great, great movie. Check it out -- A must see for any furry.


----------



## Bando (Apr 13, 2010)

I personally loved it. A simple plotline, but it had the quirkiest sense of humor and animation style. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Altamont (Apr 13, 2010)

Same - An absolutely amazing film. If you like wll-written dialogue; sharp directing, and lotsa fun, SEE IT!!!!!!!

Kristofferson FTW.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Same - An absolutely amazing film. If you like wll-written dialogue; sharp directing, and lotsa fun, SEE IT!!!!!!!
> 
> Kristofferson FTW.


Ash was so awesome. <3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 13, 2010)

Murr, I love FMF. Kristofferson is my fave too. Don't mistake it for a children's film though, no child would understand the eccentricities of the film.


----------



## Chmat (Apr 13, 2010)

I liked the movie, it was funny, dialoge well written, animation awesome (i cant belive its stop-motion?!) and a good plot. Don't get me wrong, but in some parts of the movie I became bored with it. The diging for example. Ok, they're like 1 mile underground. what now? However, it was quite fun that they blew an huge crater and then the hole continued! x3

I would recommend all furries that haven't seen it to do so! Becouse if you are not going to see it I'll... I'll.... Howl in your ears!!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 13, 2010)

I havent seen yet, but i did just get it on BD. Cant wait to see it, hopefuly tommorw.


----------



## TashkentFox (Apr 13, 2010)

Excellent movie, one of the best films of 2009.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 13, 2010)

If you find dry humor entertaining, sure I'd recommend it.  I personally hated the movie for that reason but obviously I'm outnumbered here.  Check it out before you judge, if you're already a fan of Wes Anderson you might enjoy it.


----------



## Hir (Apr 13, 2010)

So many fucking threads about this film...


----------



## ConnorCat (Apr 13, 2010)

I enjoyed it a lot, it has old school animation and the dialogue is great.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, I saw it, and I have to say, I'm extremely disappointed...











...that the movie had to end. I loved it so much, I just bought it on iTunes.

Seriously an awesome movie. Such a quirky odd humor in it, along with well written dialog makes this movie a must see.

I have to say, I've never seen a movie based on one of Roald Dahl's books that I haven't liked. (except for the remake of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, but we don't talk about that.)


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> So many fucking threads about this film...


There is? 

I loved it, I'm cosplaying him at AnthroCon if I can


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 13, 2010)

Teco said:


> There is?
> 
> I loved it, I'm cosplaying him at AnthroCon if I can


Do you have any pics of your suit? :3


----------



## Teco (Apr 13, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Do you have any pics of your suit? :3


Its not a suit actually.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Teco said:


> Its not a suit actually.


Ah, gotchya. :3


----------



## xcliber (Apr 14, 2010)

A little late to the game, but I just watched it. One of the best movies I've seen in a good long while. I don't watch many movies though so that's not saying much. But still, it was funny at times and emotional at others and I felt like I could connect with Ash (unpopular, sucks at most everything, weird, and often angry/unhappy because of it).

Beat the hell out of Zombieland imo.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 14, 2010)

Speaking of Zombieland...does anyone else think those puppets look like roadkill?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Speaking of Zombieland...does anyone else think those puppets look like roadkill?



*raises hand*


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> Well, I saw it, and I have to say, I'm extremely disappointed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah I was really impressed by the art style and the way they did the movie. 

BTW, you should hang out at facepunch less and hang out here more :3


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> BTW, you should hang out at facepunch less and hang out here more :3



How do you know I hang out on Facepunch? 


Also, I go on many different forums for different reasons. 

I go on Furaffinity for most furry related talk and some random stuff.
I go on Facepunch for video game talk and to laugh once in a while.
I go on webcomic forums for the small 'family' feel.

Though, admittedly, I do need to come here more. I only have a few posts...


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> How do you know I hang out on Facepunch?
> 
> 
> Also, I go on many different forums for different reasons.
> ...



Cause I go on FP sometimes to discuss Gmod stuff (I'm a gmodder), and while I'm there, I usually drop by the furries section for some lurking.  :3
I remember you from that thread you made a while ago about not being able to draw your fursona in mspaint


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Cause I go on FP sometimes to discuss Gmod stuff (I'm a gmodder), and while I'm there, I usually drop by the furries section for some lurking.  :3
> I remember you from that thread you made a while ago about not being able to draw your fursona in mspaint




Ah, yes, that one. 


That was pretty much the origin of my custom title here, though I still use MS paint a lot, it's becoming more obscure as I get more familiar with paint.net.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

It was a cussing good movie. :3


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Murr, I just ordered the Fantastic Mr. Fox Blu-ray with Amazon (and Princess Mononoke while I was at it).


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Murr, I just ordered the Fantastic Mr. Fox Blu-ray with Amazon (and Princess Mononoke while I was at it).


Very murr worthy. :3


----------



## Ames (Apr 15, 2010)

Princess Mononoke was an amazing movie.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Very murr worthy. :3



Of course. Wes Anderson and Hayao Miyazaki are two of the best modern directors. 

And yesh, Princess Mononoke is one of my very most favorite animated films.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Wes Anderson and Alfred Hitchcock are my favorite directors of all time. Anderson's stuff is amazing. I can't get enough of it.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 15, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Wes Anderson and Alfred Hitchcock are my favorite directors of all time. Anderson's stuff is amazing. I can't get enough of it.



The Royal Tenenbaums is my favorite of Anderson's. Kubrick and Hitchcock are my favorite directors overall. :3


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 15, 2010)

The name 'The Royal Tenenbaums' rings a bell, but I don't think I've seen it.

I'll have to check it out.


And I absolutely _love_ Miyazaki's films. My favorite being Spirited Away, and second being Howl's Moving Castle. Mononoke is my third pick.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 15, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> If you find dry humor entertaining, sure I'd recommend it.




Is it Jack Benny-type dry humor or Amos and Andy-type dry humor?


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 15, 2010)

Slyck said:


> Is it Jack Benny-type dry humor or Amos and Andy-type dry humor?



It's more like

"I shall say something witty, long and unnecessary"
"I shall stare at you with silly eyes"


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 15, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> The Royal Tenenbaums is my favorite of Anderson's. Kubrick and Hitchcock are my favorite directors overall. :3


Kubrick rocks too. :3


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 15, 2010)

I plan on seeing it sometime, not sure when I will actualy have a chance to though.


----------



## Teco (Apr 15, 2010)

JamesB said:


> Princess Mononoke was an amazing movie.





Alaskan Wolf said:


> The name 'The Royal Tenenbaums' rings a bell, but I don't think I've seen it.
> 
> I'll have to check it out.
> 
> ...



...cussin Weebos


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

Teco said:


> ...cussin Weebos



I got over my weaboo stage a long time ago, my friend. 


That doesn't mean I can't like a few movies made in Japan.




(No, I can't tell if this is a joke with the 'cussin' thing, a weaboo accusation, or both. So sue me.)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 16, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf, I love your avatar. Very cute.


----------



## Teco (Apr 16, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> I got over my weaboo stage a long time ago, my friend.
> 
> 
> That doesn't mean I can't like a few movies made in Japan.
> ...



yet you see fit to derail something completely not anime into anime. where does spirited away fit in here. Cussin mother cuss


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 16, 2010)

Teco said:


> yet you see fit to derail something completely not anime into anime. where does spirited away fit in here. Cussin mother cuss



Because Spirited Away is fucking amazing.


----------



## Ames (Apr 16, 2010)

Alaskan Wolf said:


> The name 'The Royal Tenenbaums' rings a bell, but I don't think I've seen it.
> 
> I'll have to check it out.
> 
> ...



I LOVED spirited away and mononoke.  However, Howl's moving castle wasn't as great imo.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 16, 2010)

Just watched it for the... 4th time? Bah, who's counting... I want some apple juice.


----------



## Alaskan Wolf (Apr 16, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Alaskan Wolf, I love your avatar. Very cute.



Thanks, I drew it myself.

I'm trying to get better though.




...and since the main topic of this thread is over, why _not_ derail it?


----------



## Teco (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Because Spirited Away is fucking amazing.


 I would agree I watched that mother like 50 times, however, only a weebo goes into a Mr. Fox thread... or any thread for that matter about a movie completely not about anime and goes "OMG SPIRITED AWAY GASM"


----------

